# July photo challenge!



## marjrc

'Tis the hottest time of the year (for most of us) and since we are all feeling the heat out there, I thought it would be fun and refreshing to see how your Havs are enjoying some water play. Some of you have already posted some fun pictures of your pups playing in lakes, around sprinklers, in the pool...... but now we can have a whole thread devoted to how your Hav loves, hates, is addicted to, avoids at all costs...... WATER hoto:

The photos can be of bath time, swimming in the pool, jumping in mud puddles, or even dancing in the rain...... so long as they have something to do with water. :bathbaby: :rain:

This challenge is on until July 31st, inclusively. Please post in this thread so everyone can enjoy the photos and stories behind them.

Remember, this is a challenge, so let's see if we can think outside the box and play around with our cameras as well as with our Havs. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

*Water*

I guess I'll go first since Oliver hates to get wet this will be a hard one for us. :frusty:
I think he is warning me that there is water nearby! He loves to play with the other havs at the beach but draws the line at getting wet.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Marj....your the best! 

Ok Ill try something today.


----------



## marjrc

Sally, I love your pic! I can't imagine getting sand and salt water out of Ricky's hair or Sammy's, much less out of all those dogs you have frolicking about. You are courageous! lol They do look like they're having so much fun though.

Melissa, thanks for allowing me to play like this. I'm loving it!


----------



## Julie

Great beach play!Makes me want to stick my toes in some sand!:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

We can't take the pooches on the beach here.  And if you can find one that allows it, there are so many rules, it's almost not worth it. I would have to drive 2 hrs to Montauk Point to stay in a restricted area with the dog on leash.


----------



## mintchip

*Havs and the beach*



irnfit said:


> We can't take the pooches on the beach here.  And if you can find one that allows it, there are so many rules, it's almost not worth it. I would have to drive 2 hrs to Montauk Point to stay in a restricted area with the dog on leash.


We are lucky they get to go at least once a week to a havanese/small dog beach walk. 
I tried again but Oliver just won't go in the water.:violin: His friends are a different story.:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

So cute.
My Mom is in SF (Alamda) this week and she went to a dog park with my cousin. She said it was really great with water and everything. You would think that with so amny dogs, the towns on LI would be more dog friendly. So much for this progressive city.

Great picture (tease).


----------



## ama0722

Sally-Awesome pics, makes me want to move to CA now!!! I already have a life jacket for Dora in case she gets a little too courageous! But knowing how life works, I will probably have the only life jacket dog who won't go near the water!!!ound: 

Marj- thanks for posting this one! My goal was to get water picture sin june and I failed :frusty: so now I have a chance. I actually found a pond at the park of roses that dogs are allowed to go swimming in! We were there last night when a lot of BCs and labs were running thru it but I decided to hold off since we were taking the girls to a concert at the park and didnt want to sit with a wet dog on my lap!:brick: 

Looking forward to all the water pics!
Amanda


----------



## Missy

I want to move to California too!!!!! great shots Sally. A havanese beach walk--how fun.


----------



## mintchip

irnfit said:


> So cute.
> My Mom is in SF (Alamda) this week and she went to a dog park with my cousin. She said it was really great with water and everything. You would think that with so amny dogs, the towns on LI would be more dog friendly. So much for this progressive city.
> 
> Great picture (tease).


Thanks everyone. 
Alameda has a great small dog park! Oliver loves it when we go to see family and friends in Alameda we stop there.
Sally


----------



## dboudreau

Great pictures Sally, did you get a new camera? if so what did you decide on?


----------



## MaddiesMom

Sally- Love the pictures of Oliver at the beach. We'll have to take Maddie to the SF beach walk sometime. What is it with Havanese and sand? We live next to a golf course, and I let Maddie off the leash once when the golf course was closed to do RLH , and the lil' brat ran through the sand traps with abandon! I was so embarrassed!!:redface: We won't be doing that again. The beach sounds like a much more appropriate place!


----------



## mintchip

dboudreau said:


> Great pictures Sally, did you get a new camera? if so what did you decide on?


Thanks.
I have a Nikon D40 and a Canon S2IS.
I combine my 2 loves havanese and photography
Sally


----------



## mintchip

MaddiesMom said:


> Sally- Love the pictures of Oliver at the beach. We'll have to take Maddie to the SF beach walk sometime. What is it with Havanese and sand? We live next to a golf course, and I let Maddie off the leash once when the golf course was closed to do RLH , and the lil' brat ran through the sand traps with abandon! I was so embarrassed!!:redface: We won't be doing that again. The beach sounds like a much more appropriate place!


You are always welcome!! It is great fun and lots of havs:whoo:Hope to see you soon.
Sally


----------



## Laurief

Consder yourself SO LUCKY!!!! I am at the beach for 3 weeks and my guys are not allowed on any beach at any time!!! I would love to get a picture of them there & just see how they react. 
Laurie


----------



## juscha

yeah, cool pictures of Oliver. He sure had fun  Of what breed was his friend ? Was it a shapendoes? 

Here in Sweden , you are not allowed to bring a dog to the public beach, but on the off-public area, you can... this means lakes and ocean, well I mean sea  In Germany it's not that complicated, there are some public places you can't bring your dog, but most of the time, it's not a problem. That's why we are off for Germany in August *yeah*


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Oh please share more water pictures! We're in the high desert, it's over 100 degrees and we're cooking out here :flame: 

I LOVE the ocean shots! Your little puppers look SO happy.

I have to get our camera working so you all can see poor Pepper in the desert sand  

Wanda


----------



## mintchip

*friends*



juscha said:


> yeah, cool pictures of Oliver. He sure had fun  Of what breed was his friend ? Was it a shapendoes?
> 
> Here in Sweden , you are not allowed to bring a dog to the public beach, but on the off-public area, you can... this means lakes and ocean, well I mean sea  In Germany it's not that complicated, there are some public places you can't bring your dog, but most of the time, it's not a problem. That's why we are off for Germany in August *yeah*


They are havanese and one yorkie.


----------



## juscha

thanx  in the last picture the black and white hav looked so big, that's why *sorry*


----------



## whitBmom

Sally those are great pictures!! You are a great photographer


----------



## mintchip

whitBmom said:


> Sally those are great pictures!! You are a great photographer


Thank you but I would love to see some other members photos as well. :whoo: :clap2: 
Sally


----------



## whitBmom

*Well, Sally since you asked.....*

After hubby resized them for me, here are some pics of Oreo in his bath. I don't have a pool, so this will have to do for Oreo


----------



## dboudreau

Helen, that is sure a look that can melt a heart. So very cute.


----------



## juscha

Oreo is such a sweety! These eyes! They seem much bigger when the havs are wet....


----------



## mintchip

Adorable photos! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## whitBmom

Thank you  When he gives me those eyes, it's so hard for me to keep a straight face. That is why he makes sure to do that when he tries to get away with shredding paper or stealing one of Isabella's toys


----------



## Julie

hoto:Cute pictures Helen!hoto:Oreo is such a cute guy!:becky:


----------



## Missy

Oh Helen, Oreo is just so cute!!! I love the fur on his paws floating out in the water. I always thought he and Cash looked like brothers but the wet look confirms it. That is exactly what cash looks like in the tub.


----------



## irnfit

Helen, he is so cute, all wet and stringy. We got one of those molded kiddy pools for the dogs. On Sunday, Shelby, Lexi and Jaxson (my daughters dogs) were in it. Kodi just watched. Next time, I'll get some photos. Wait until you see the Dachsies.


----------



## whitBmom

I look forward to seeing those pics Michele - Havs and water are so much fun


----------



## susaneckert

Ok this is not a water pic but I had to post it I just got a kitten and yoda and her are starting to get along pretty good no hissing or any thing, Yoda didnt want me to see him laying with the new kitten LOL its was taken with my cell phone so its not that good LOL


----------



## havjump

*Rather Float Than Swim!*

I needed to teach Cosmo not to fear the water and to find the steps should he ever fall into the pool.
He learned very quickly where to exit ...... But Cosmo much preferred to float!


----------



## mintchip

Yeah Cosmo:clap2: 
Good choice:decision:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Ok - Here's my attempt at this month's challenge - Dani playing in the sprinklers out back with 2 of our grandkids this past Sunday ... well, she was running so fast that most of the pic's were a blurr of her bottom as she ran by. I did get a shot of her hiding in the bushes before she would run back out again ...

and then a shot of my trying to dry her with a towel before I brought her back in the house. She had a great time! Of course Zoe & Emma would not go out in the water and get their feet wet!


----------



## mintchip

A+++++++++++++++++++
Great photos!


----------



## dboudreau

Great photos, I'm still working on the challenge but I did find this picture of my "Havanese Goldfish" lol. Marj, that is thinking outside of the box (aquarium) isn't it?:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

dboudreau said:


> Great photos, I'm still working on the challenge but I did find this picture of my "Havanese Goldfish" lol. Marj, that is thinking outside of the box (aquarium) isn't it?:biggrin1:


*ROFLMBO!! *

What on Earth is a "Havanese goldfish" ?????? ound: He doesn't look anything like Sam, you nut!

Love the wet pooch pics of Oreo and of Dani! Cosmo looks like he's having a ball. Oh, and that avatar of Cosmo is gorgeous!!

Nope, Susan, not a water pic at all ! ound: Cute kitty though.


----------



## DAJsMom

Dusty liked this water game very well. So did the kids. We need to play it again. It's supposed to be 117 degrees for the 4th of July! Sorry for the blurs. This camera (or maybe this photographer) doesn't do well with action shots in the late afternoon as the light is fading.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Looks like everyone had a ball! Enjoy the hot 4th!


----------



## RickR

Here's a shot from today with Max playing with the sprinkler.....but I'm sure we'll have a better entry by the end of this month.


----------



## whitBmom

Those are all great pics!! Looks like they are all having a great time 
Debbie, a "Hav -a-what?" - I am sure you get that all the time... Don't you hate that when it happens?


----------



## ama0722

I love the water shots! Good job everyone (except for the havanese goldfish ) I have to get Dora to the dog park with the lake!!!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

Great photos. I love Cosmo on the float!!! Dusty as always is a looker! Love yoda and the kitten (going to name the cat Luke or Leah?) Max is a cutie. 

But my kudos goes to debbie- for not only coming up with a designer dog but a designer animal a "Hav-a-fish" 

my boys don't like the water--- I will have to see what we can come up with....


----------



## Melissa Miller

I know this sounds silly...but I can't get any water pics because it won't quit raining! ound:

Seriously though, its been over 20 days of rain. And I cant go out with my camera when its coming down and lightening etc....not to mention the dogs stand there staring at me from the porch when Im at in the wet grass trying to get them to potty. 

Today we are going to the lake...maybe we can get some shots in the pool before it rains. Yes its going to rain again. uGGGGGG

I forgot to add ALL of the pics are great! Love them all...even the goldfish????? The watergun is pretty funny.


----------



## Julie

What GREAT pictures everyone!hoto: :clap2:
Glad you got a new kitty Susan for Yoda to play with! 
Cosmo looks really cute floating in the water!That's the way to go!
Dani looks like she had a blast in the sprinkler and looked all snuggly in the towel afterwards!
Debbie.....I like your hava-fish!It may not be a dog---but that photo is just awesome!I bet that goldfish felt so special that day!:hug:That is thinking outside the box,and :in the tank: :becky:
Dusty looks like she had a great time playing squirtguns....(that's what we called it as kids)
Max is just a hoot trying to catch the water coming out of the sprinkler!Cute!

:clap2: :clap2: :becky: :clap2: :clap2: Everyone!


----------



## lfung5

Here we are at the nature preserve. Two of my 3 love to swim. "BRADY'S MOM" joined me today and it looks like Brady's getting curious about the water! Stay tuned to see if he jumps in.


----------



## mintchip

Great photos! :clap2:That looks like a great place to go walking or just to think. :clap2:


----------



## ama0722

Wow Awesome photos, they had no problem jumping and swimming! Okay today I was going to take Dora to Big Walnut but it started storming so this is as close as we have gotten.... As you can see by her tail, she isnt too thrilled with the life vest!


----------



## marjrc

Funny pics of Dusty!! She looks like such a character, especially when she's wet!! lol

Love the pics of Max and of the 3 paddling away in the lake. It looks so refreshing! I'm sure it won't be long that Brady will join in. 

Melissa, same rainy weather here, though not for 20 days! UGH is right!!!


----------



## Lynn

*beach trip pictures*

Here are pictures of Casper's first trip to the Ocean and he loved it!:whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut

You could entitle these "The Adventures of Casper"! I love that last one! What a mischievious boy he is!:eyebrows:


----------



## mintchip

Great photos!
I love the last one!


----------



## Honey Poney's

Here a picture of River as a puppie after his bath.










Christine


----------



## mintchip

Those eyes are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!
:first:


----------



## Honey Poney's

Her you can see his evolution.

I took a picture from him every week.
until he was 8 weeks.

1week









2 weeks









3 weeks









4weeks









5weeks









6weeks









7weeks









8weeks


----------



## Honey Poney's

And here he is a bit older

4 months









7 months


----------



## lfung5

Love everyones pictures!!! Great shots of the puppy growing up!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

All great pics! I especially love the beach ones, it looks like they're having such a rip-roaring time.

River's photos are amazing. Someone else just posted the color change of their pup. It's fascinating.

What a handsome group of dogs!

Wanda


----------



## whitBmom

Those are great pictures! I love these challenges - it gives me my daily dose of puppy/dog pics


----------



## radar_jones

Ok Here goes. I will submit the pics from the bath that My Wife and I Gave Radar. I hope they are Ok.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones

Pics

Derek


----------



## mintchip

Great photos! I especially love the one with the big drops of water.
What camera did you use for the photos?


----------



## radar_jones

It's a Canon Power Shot SD700 IS Digital Elph. 6.0 Mega Pixel with a 4x Optical Zoom. It takes great pics.

Derek


----------



## mintchip

radar_jones said:


> It's a Canon Power Shot SD700 IS Digital Elph. 6.0 Mega Pixel with a 4x Optical Zoom. It takes great pics.
> 
> Derek


It sure does!!!







A++++++


----------



## Doggie Nut

Cute pics of bath time!


----------



## Benigna's House

Hello, I'm from the Netherlands and live very close to the beach. Here we are allowed to let the dogs walk free everywhere, so it's a real paradise for them.
Here are some pictures:

This is Jippy, she's 3 years old and loves the beach




This is Luna, she's Jippy's daughter. This picture is taken last year when she was still a little one. Here she became wet:


When she was dry again she looked like this:


And this is our Beer at the age of 6 weeks, he's our prince in the house:


Now he looks like this:


----------



## TnTWalter

*Wow!!!*

You have STUNNING dogs. I love their coloring. What is it classified as? And how cool you can roam the beach.

Trisheace:


----------



## Benigna's House

Hai Trish,
Thanks for your message!
Here in Holland we call this colour sable. But in the end you never know what colour they will be as they started very dark brown and maybe in one year will be more grey than brown. So that will be a surprise yet to come. Actually I hope they stay this way haha
bye
anne-fieke


----------



## Thumper

Anne, 

Your dogs are beauties!!!!!! I love love LOVE their coloring! Gorgeous!

I wish I could take mine to the beach!  It is only allowed in the COLD months here! Drats.....I want to go on a gorgeous sunny day, not a frigid one. Who made that law? blech..

Thanks for sharing the pics!

Kara


----------



## dboudreau

Anne Welcome to the Forum. Wonderful pictures of Beautiful dogs.

Great Challenge idea Marj.eace:


----------



## Laurief

I just cannot stand seeing all these beach pictures with the pups!!! Anyone have any ideas on how to beat the system?? I just want to get them on the beach ONCE just to take a picture & say that they at least there once! But I dont want to pay a $50 fine either! Maybe I should have my kids bring lots of buckets full of sand back to the house and build a castle for them.  
Laurie


----------



## lfung5

Anne,
Your dogs are soooo beautiful. I love their coloring too!


----------



## irnfit

:welcome: Anne and furbabies. Your dogs are beautiful. You are very lucky to be able to take your dogs to the beach. They look like they are having such a great time.


----------



## Julie

I'm trying to get caught up on this thread---so many wonderful new pictures!


Amanda-Dora looks really cute in her life vest.She was just VERY sad it was cancelled due to the weather 

Linda-that nature preserve is a fascinating place as a back drop.It looks like a giant croc could bounce up at any second!:croc: It is interesting that your 2 dark colored dogs swam,but your white and Brady did not?Maybe they are thinking,bath......... 

Lynn-Casper looks like he has a fab time at the beach running and playing!I wish we had something like that here.Casper is a cutie! 

Christine- The picture of River as a pup all wrapped up after his :bathbaby:bath is adorable.Those soulful eyes!I liked the pictures of his changes in color too.Gosh,he has gorgeous color. 

Derek-Radar looks so sad after his bath!It is cute!He will get used to it--but Quince still gives me that sad eye look!Radar has his down too!

Anne-Welcome to the forum!Jippy, Luna and Beer are all beautiful dogs!Luna has such deep color.Does she still? 

:clap2:Nice photos everyone!Enjoyed them all!


----------



## mintchip

Benigna's House said:


> Hello, I'm from the Netherlands and live very close to the beach. Here we are allowed to let the dogs walk free everywhere, so it's a real paradise for them.
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> This is Jippy, she's 3 years old and loves the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Luna, she's Jippy's daughter. This picture is taken last year when she was still a little one. Here she became wet:
> 
> 
> When she was dry again she looked like this:
> 
> 
> And this is our Beer at the age of 6 weeks, he's our prince in the house:
> 
> 
> Now he looks like this:










Great photos!
Sally


----------



## Leslie

radar_jones said:


> It's a Canon Power Shot SD700 IS Digital Elph. 6.0 Mega Pixel with a 4x Optical Zoom. It takes great pics.
> 
> Derek


Derek,

We just got the SD800 IS and we love it!!! It's the replacement for our 6 yr. old _dinosaur_ digital camera (Kodak 2.0 megapixel which, in its day, was "state-of-the-art":biggrin1: ) :focus:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Anne, Welcome! I agree with everyone else....your babies are superb!!:welcome: :first:


----------



## Leslie

Wonderful photos, everyone! 

Laurie- Even though we're here in SoCal, less than an hour from the beach, it's hard for us to find one that allows dogs, too. I feel your pain! :Cry: We happened upon one in Ventura a few months ago that allowed dogs. Shadow wasn't too sure what to think... Spent most of the time barking at, and running from, the waves :biggrin1: I didn't let her off leash since she wasn't yet reliable to "come" when called.


----------



## Benigna's House

Hai Kara,

Thanks, I'm really excited you like them. What a shame you are not allowed to go to the beach, why not in the cold months? You would expect it in the warm season! Maybe you have a big yard for Gucci to run in? Great name by the way. How old is Gucci?

Everybody else, thanks for welcoming me on this forum. I've got two friends of mine on this forum, Christine and Suzanne. It's great to see all those lovely havanese pictures and their crazy owners, haha!
I feel sorry for all of you who are not allowed to let their dogs free on the beach. I would say: come over to Holland, it's a great country for dogs!
Anne-Fieke


----------



## Suuske747

Officially Welcome here too 

big hugs to your beautiful gang!!:focus:

PS can someone direct her to the introduction thread? my mind has gone bananas! sorry

:focus:


----------



## whitBmom

Welcome Anna - your babies are so beautiful - thank you for sharing them with us - I also LOVE their colouring!!


----------



## vettech

*My two wet dogs*

We live on a lake and all the dogs love to run down for a swim. Cinder, my 12 year old black lab decided to take Allison (14 months) with her. They had a great time even though Cinder doesn't swim as much as she used to. She dove for rocks while Allison jumped around in the water after her !! They had a wonderful time !!


----------



## Julie

More great water-themed shots!:whoo: 
Great picture of Shadow!We get to see you too---kinda!:biggrin1: 

It is nice to see Cinder and Allison running like that!I bet Allison helps keep Cinder young...:biggrin1: That's awesome!


----------



## vettech

They are good friends, and I think Allison does keep Cinder young. Cinder is a wonderful dog that has been my shadow for 12 years. I have her Mom, so I have held Cinder and been with her since the moment she was born. We have a special bond. Her Mom is 15 and still loves to take a dip in the lake. Both are deaf now, and their eye sight isn't what it used to be, but they still know how to have fun. Allison seems to know that they are older, and is very gentle with tham.....most of the time. They are a joyful group !!


----------



## mintchip

*July Photos!*









Great photos everyone! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## irnfit

Well, not in the water, but Kodi after his bath (cheating).


----------



## Leslie

Vettech- We had a Cinder, also. He was part lab and  He was my 1st "velcro" dog. My DH would say he always knew if I was the one in the bathroom because Cinder would be waiting outside the door. We lost him a little over 6 yrs. ago at the ripe old age of 17! :focus:


----------



## whitBmom

Those are great pictures!!

Michele, looks like Kodi is changing colours - love the colour


----------



## irnfit

Helen, he looks that color when he is wet, then goes cream/white when dry. Quite a bit of his gold did come back all along his back.


----------



## TnTWalter

*What a great photo*



vettech said:


> We live on a lake and all the dogs love to run down for a swim. Cinder, my 12 year old black lab decided to take Allison (14 months) with her. They had a great time even though Cinder doesn't swim as much as she used to. She dove for rocks while Allison jumped around in the water after her !! They had a wonderful time !!


Love it!

Trish


----------



## Jan D

Laurie,

How about after the beach has closed? Wait for the guards to leave and all the later beach straglers too. Take them up for 10 minutes and let them run. Who can tattle on 3 adorable dogs running on the beach? Everyone that sees them will love the entertainment!


----------



## ama0722

yeah, Kodi looks completely different wet! I wouldn't have recognized him. 

Allison must think she is a lab too and needs to swim!

I took Dora to the doggy beach, but it was raining so I couldnt get hubby to get out the camera. She didn't really want anythign to do with the water at first so I got in and grabbed her and took her out. Lets just say Dora was born knowing how to swim! She hurry up and went on shore then plopped herself back in the water and walked around in it. She seemed to have a good time. I didn't use the life jacket cause she didn't like it. 

Hopefully we get there on a sunny day when the camera can come out!

Amanda


----------



## BeverlyA

This was a little outting that my Cooper and Lily went on with their corgi buddies and their mommy. I'm the one taking the stunning photo with my phone! lol, so much for camara skills but i couldn't resist!

You can see my two weren't too sure about the ride, but Cooper does love to play and swim in the water.

I finally made it in the photo challenge! :whoo: 

Beverly


----------



## marjrc

Wooohoooooo Beverly! You "photo challenge virgin", you!  Hey. It's the thought that counts, phone camera or not.

Bath pics are perfect for this challenge so don't be shy to include those if you are like me and don't have access to a beach. I'm hoping to get Sammy back in the pool one day, but it's been cold and rainy for a week now! Pooh!

Wow... amazing pics everyone! Welcome aboard, anne. I'm so glad your friends sugg'd this forum. We do have a good time here and hopefully everyone gets a bit of help too when they need it. Your pics are gorgeous!

Poor Radar looks so pitiful!!! Oh, I remember bathing Ricky in the sink. Those were the days....... sigh...... he's way too big now!

Laurie, would you like us to establish a fund of some sort to raise the $50 for that fine?








That way, you can go whenever you like and snap away!!









Oh..... wait a minute. Is that $50 PER dog???? 
Forget it, hon....... you're on your own! :biggrin1:

Kodi looks like Dusty when wet. Cute!

I totally LOVE the pics of Casper at the beach, esp. that one with him bouncing away and the vastness of all that sand and surf. Great shot, Lynn!

Thanks, Debbie. I try.


----------



## Laurief

Oh Marj, come on!!! I need some help to pay my fines!! I actually would be willing to pay the fines just to let my guys experience the beach, but hubby is VERY strict about the law, and he also is so afraid that if we let them off leash that they would not come back. I KNOW FOR SURE that they would but it is so nice to know that he is so attached to them that he is concerned. Its either that or he just would not want to deal with ME if I ever lost one of them!! I will have to think of some water pics, but will post pics from the shore house on another thread when I can.
Laurie


----------



## JASHavanese

*Bandit after swimming*

This was back in 05 when it was safe to go in the bay. Last year we had flesh eating bacteria, this year it's high levels of feces so it looks like going to the beach is out again this year.


----------



## dboudreau

*After Bath Run-Like-Hell*​
I downloaded a trial version of "Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo XI" Here is my first attempt to do a RLH collage. I haven't fiqured out how to soften the edges yet. It is still a work in progress.


----------



## Lina

Wow Debbie! I love all of those action shots of Sam! They're really nice. 

Oh, and to soften the edges in Paint Shop Pro you just need to use the blur tool... it's on the tool bar on my version, but it's an older one so you might have to search around for it.


----------



## JASHavanese

whitBmom said:


> After hubby resized them for me, here are some pics of Oreo in his bath. I don't have a pool, so this will have to do for Oreo


LOL the look on his face is priceless :whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese

havashadow said:


> (Kodak 2.0 megapixel which, in its day, was "state-of-the-art":biggrin1: ) :focus:


I bought the first Mavica because it was the only camera that took pictures using a floppy disk. Holy cow, the price! I think I must have gone a little nuts when I bought it :crazy: but at the time it took decent pictures. hoto: Now years (and a couple of cameras) later I still have a few hundred floppy disks and the darn things go bad after a while. I wish I would have known that :brick:


----------



## JASHavanese

radar_jones said:


> Pics
> 
> Derek


He looks great! Not even a hint of eye stain. Four paws up to you!


----------



## JASHavanese

havjump said:


> I needed to teach Cosmo not to fear the water and to find the steps should he ever fall into the pool.
> He learned very quickly where to exit ...... But Cosmo much preferred to float!


What a beautiful view and pool!


----------



## Leslie

Awesome job, Debbie!!! :clap2: :cheer2:


----------



## JASHavanese

Melissa Miller said:


> I know this sounds silly...but I can't get any water pics because it won't quit raining! ound:
> 
> Seriously though, its been over 20 days of rain. .


I'm sticking my fingers in my ears :lalala: so I don't hear a word you say since I'm soooooooo jealous. Can't you send a little of that rain down here? :rain: You aren't that far from me, so SHARE!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Honey Poney's said:


> And here he is a bit older
> 
> 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 months


Wow what a change!!


----------



## JASHavanese

What great photos everyone!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Hi Lauri,
I have a friend that is a "professional photographer" outside Philly and I know he's done lots of work at Sandy Hook beach, if you're familiar with that. He's been fined for working in lots of area's, but never there, it sounds like someplace where people leave you alone...eep: 

Just a thought!:wink: 

Beverly


----------



## irnfit

This is Shelby taking a rest after running in the sprinkler (and dirt) tonight. Kodi wasn't far behind, but I couldn't get a good shot of him.


----------



## mintchip

They all look soooo different wet!
Great photo!
Sally


----------



## dboudreau

Second attempt of editing "After Bath RLH" It helps to read the manual. No where near perfect but better. (I think)


----------



## mintchip

A+++++++++++


----------



## marjrc

Michele, Shelby looks dog-gone tired in that one! 

I know, I know........... GROOAAANN! LOL

Debbie, those are cool collages! Sam looks great in the RLH shots.

Too bad about the beaches, Jan. Sure sucks that they're dangerous to walk on!


----------



## Julie

Great Photos Everyone!:clap2:

Michele--I love Kodi's coloring when he is wet....I bet he will get darker as he gets older..... 
I had to laugh when I saw the picture of Shelby all spread out on the deck!She looked just exhausted!Bet she slept well...... 

Beverly---Loved your picture of your boating with the corgi's.Cooper and Lily are lucky to have someone take them for rides!It's my understanding you are NOT in the photo Wish you were! 

Debbie---Awesome what you are doing with your camera and software!I enjoyed seeing Sam wet and RLH!Extra points for you!:biggrin1: 

Jan--seeing you and Bandit at the beach was nice.That's a beautiful background...and a shame about the environmental issues going on there.How sad.....


----------



## irnfit

The pic of Shelby was taken after our 1/2 hour walk. I thought she would have been tired from that, but I was wrong. And that shot was just a rest...she got up and ran some more. They do this figure 8 RLH around the yard. I wish I would have had my camcorder. They were so dirty I had to put them in their pool to wash them off before coming in. And then the RLH continued inside.


----------



## Julie

Michele-
:laugh:That must be how she stays so pretty and trim....of course she has a handsome guy chasing her too!That helps!ound: :laugh:


----------



## irnfit

ound: 
Now if that would just work for me :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

Laurief said:


> I just cannot stand seeing all these beach pictures with the pups!!! Anyone have any ideas on how to beat the system?? I just want to get them on the beach ONCE just to take a picture & say that they at least there once! But I dont want to pay a $50 fine either! Maybe I should have my kids bring lots of buckets full of sand back to the house and build a castle for them.
> Laurie


Laurie just for you.


----------



## irnfit

That is so pretty


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

This is after our morning walk. You can see the thrilled look on Dreamers face-she HATES to get wet but she loves to walk. It takes a while to get her to come but once she does she has fun. Tripp loves to get wet & dirty!


----------



## Laurief

Thanks for my Havs only Beach!!! If only in my dreams. I am so bad that I acutally thought about just finding some same & staging a picture, but its too much work!!! 
Beverly, I am 2 1/2 hours from home here in Avalon, but 
Sandy Hook is only 1 hour from my home. It would be a great trip if I didnt have to drug my guys to go that far, so I will have to pass on that. It tinks Oh well. 
Laurie


----------



## irnfit

It's a good thing Havs have hair, because when they get wet, they don't smell. My other dogs used to really stink when they got wet. P.U.


----------



## Julie

Funny picture of Dreamer Shannon.Maybe she is just a "girlie-girl"!I don't like getting wet and dirty type:drama:Anyway......Dreamer and Tripp look cute in their pictures.:biggrin1:


Michele-I wish that worked for me too!:laugh:Shelby is just a very active girl...you are lucky you have Kodi to use up some of her energy!:becky:


----------



## marjrc

Poor, poor Dreamer.... all wet ..... pooh ! lol Tripp on the other hand, looks like he's having a blast ! lol


----------



## Thumper

Benigna's House said:


> Hai Kara,
> 
> Thanks, I'm really excited you like them. What a shame you are not allowed to go to the beach, why not in the cold months? You would expect it in the warm season! Maybe you have a big yard for Gucci to run in? Great name by the way. How old is Gucci?
> 
> Everybody else, thanks for welcoming me on this forum. I've got two friends of mine on this forum, Christine and Suzanne. It's great to see all those lovely havanese pictures and their crazy owners, haha!
> I feel sorry for all of you who are not allowed to let their dogs free on the beach. I would say: come over to Holland, it's a great country for dogs!
> Anne-Fieke


Hi Anne!

I must've missed this post the other day!  Sorry!

Gucci is 6 months old. Her name...is a result of her "pricetag" lol, When we were waiting for her and I told my husband how much she cost, he started calling her my "Gucci dog" lol, and the name just stuck because my kids and family couldn't agree on a name! So, Gucci it was!

I *HAVE* been to Holland, actually! Loved it there! We stayed in Amsterdam for 10 days, we had planned on going to Germany too, but my husband got sick, so we spent the whole trip in Amsterdam. We saw the VanGogh and Rembrant museum (I can't spell the other/real name! lol) Toured Anne Frank's house, dinner on a canal cruise, etc. We had a great time. I loved the laid back, friendly nature of Holland. Everyone was wonderful to us. I'd go again in a heartbeat!

Seems like there are alot of fabulous Havanese breeders and owners in the Netherlands!  yay!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## irnfit

My daughter was checking out the forum and thought Dreamer was Shelby


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Benigna's House said:


> It's great to see all those lovely havanese pictures and their crazy owners, haha!


Hey! I resemble that remark!!:der: 
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Havtahava

I always seem to miss the good opportunities, especially when my daughter took Hillary down to the river where we were staying and Hillary took off swimming, much to my daughter's dismay and delight. That would have been a great one to get.

Today, we did a posed water picture. It was time to add fresh water to the three-tiered fountain we have in the backyard, so we added a few dogs too. Ha ha!


----------



## Jane

Kimberly,

Until I saw the second photo, I thought you had one dog standing on top of the other!!! How in the world do you get these shots??? 

Jane


----------



## Havtahava

My dogs are as nutty as we are. That's how!

You should have seen the hilarious runlikehells that came after though. The water was cool (not too cold) and I think they ran to warm up their undersides. I have one other one to show how we started (one dog in each tier), but with Piaget & Tinky being light, you couldn't even see the other two dogs. I'll resize it and post it tomorrow. (I'm leaving for the evening.)


----------



## mintchip

Havtahava said:


> I always seem to miss the good opportunities, especially when my daughter took Hillary down to the river where we were staying and Hillary took off swimming, much to my daughter's dismay and delight. That would have been a great one to get.
> 
> Today, we did a posed water picture. It was time to add fresh water to the three-tiered fountain we have in the backyard, so we added a few dogs too. Ha ha!










I want a havanese fountain for my backyard!


----------



## Havtahava

Ha ha ha Sally!

Oh, I just found the other photo already resized on my desktop. Here is how we started. Princess Tinky didn't really want to get wet and Piaget was "swimming" in the lowest tier. Hillary was in the middle tier, but nearly invisible in the shadows, and Martha stayed up on that top one. 

Later, we moved Tinky and Piaget up with Hillary to get a better shot.


----------



## mintchip

Kimberly- I'm sailing right over.


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly, that pic wins, hands down!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kimberly, I love that picture! You could call it "3 1/2 Coins In The Fountain"


----------



## ama0722

That is very cute! It is interesting how some havs love to swim and others hate water! Kimberly, do they get in it all the time?

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Amanda, they would if they could, but we have an ex-pen around the fountain (so it doesn't pee in the yard - kidding). Every male Hav I've ever had has tried jumping into the fountain or just running outside to drink from it, so we finally put the pen around it. Fountains & constantly wet dogs are really bad for the blowing coat stage.

Vicki, that's a cute name idea!

Oh Michele, I love that sprinkler graphic! Sally, you can ride your sailboat right off of Chrissy Field. Granted, it would be difficult to reach me there, but the salt flats are right down the street.


----------



## Julie

Awesome pictures Kimberly!You are clever!That the kind of fountain I want!:biggrin1:


----------



## RickR

It's a water shot.....Max checking out the ducks


----------



## Beamer

*Beamer in the bath again!*

Here is beamers 3rd bath! eace: :whoo:

I'll get some more interesting water photos up soon.. i have a goooooooooood idea.hehehe


----------



## Julie

Cute pix Rick of Max checking out the ducks.You're lucky he didn't jump in after them....... 

Beamer has to be one smelling good guy!:bathbaby:


----------



## Julie

We were passing through this town on the way home from seeing family and saw this fountain in the middle of the town square.We pulled over just so I could photograph Quincy for the challenge this month.Quincy does not particularly care one way or the other about water.He would avoid it if he could I think.Anyway,this fountain was really cool to see....it has these big cranes? that are spitting water out of their beaks and water is splashing over the leaves extending out.The rim isn't very wide around it,so Quincy was a bit scared.He had been through alot this day...many kids tugging and pulling on him and the heat index was over 100*F ---prior to this photo he has his hair up too,so it made some "crazy brows"ound:As always......Quincy took it all in stride.......what a guy!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I would love to have a Havanese fountain too!! Tripp would be in it all time. Dreamer would be nowhere in sight!


----------



## dboudreau

Julie, I just love Quincy. He just perfect. Great picture.

Kimberly, great fountain, I would love one like that too. Including the pups. LOL

Rick, Max looks very interested in those ducks. 

Shannon, don't ya just love "DirtyDogs" lol

Beamer doesn't look very happy with you Ryan. LOL

I hope I didn't miss anyone.


----------



## Havtahava

Hey Rick! I have a photo almost identical from a couple of years ago with a black male Hav (now named Lito) we had that was investigating ducks. He sat back, curiously looking through a fence also. 

Julie, great fountain picture!! Quincy looks great in it!


----------



## TnTWalter

*The pictures are SO CUTE...*

Thanks everyone!

Trisheace:


----------



## lfung5

Nice pictures!!

beamer sleeps like my guys!


----------



## Jane

Julie, Quincy is just GORGEOUS. I love his eyebrows flying in the wind. He reminds me of Lincoln (but Quincy's coat is way better!!) So cute.

Jane


----------



## Julie

Thank you Jane.........I'm jealous of Lincoln's stain-free stache.....how do you do that?Lincoln is a beautiful guy!He has the eyebrows too,doesn't he?:eyebrows:


----------



## lfung5

I would also love to know how you keep the stains off the beard. I use distilled water and it helps a lot!


----------



## marjrc

Wow! What great water pics everyone!! *









*Oh my, Quincy is a hoot with those wild eyebrows! lol

Kimberly, I love that we're now calling it the "Havanese fountain". Perfect! What a treat to see all 4 of them in one picture!









Yes, Rick, Max's photo is a water pic! Some Havs around here, wont' mention any names *(amanda's dora or was it bella??)*, have been known to jump into the water to chase the ducks. Sure hope Max behaved! lol

Cute lil' Beamer, looks so pitiful.









Hmmmmm...... I guess I should get my act together and take some pictures, huh?? I've been SO preoccupied with other things and haven't even thought of how I'll take a water pic. Better get my thinking cap on!


----------



## Jane

Hi Julie! I'll take Quincy's coat over Lincoln's stain free muzzle, since the latter is easier to achieve!  His muz was completely dark brown and now is all white again :dance: 

I tried many many topical products and home remedies, scoured website after website for ideas.....none of which worked, or could not be left on long enough because Lincoln would lick the stuff away (and some weren't meant to be eaten). I gave in and tried Tylan powder (same active ingredient in Angels Eyes or Angels Glow, at a fraction of the price). If you are interested in more details, I posted more info about it on the "eye staining" thread or send me a pm and I can tell you more. 

Jane


----------



## irnfit

Julie, great pic of Quincy. Love his brows!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Love everyone's pictures!! Quincy's eyebrows are certainly his signature piece. And Kimberly, your fountain picture is adorable! I can't get one to pose and have no clue how you get 4!


----------



## Thumper

I know!

I'm so impressed with the pictures on this thread!

My camera is still in the shop  Boo hoo.

Kara


----------



## ama0722

Marj,
Besides Dora having her therapy dog, the other way she gives back is being a lifeguard. She just thought one of those sweet ducks couldn't swim so she was going to carry him out of the water!

I have to get back to the lake with Dora since I know she can swim now and snap some pics!

Amanda


----------



## Jane

Linda: I think the how you fight the staining depends on its cause. Yes, distilled water can help if your tap water is a problem. Lincoln's staining was caused by red yeast and bacteria, so I had to resort to the Tylan which is a narrow-spectrum antibiotic. 

If a change in food or water, or adding something like yogurt or parsley to the diet will help, I'd do that first! They just didn't help in my case.


----------



## lfung5

Thanks Jane,
I think I'll try the natural way first. My guys staining is not horrible. The only one that has a bad beard is my show guy. I have this stuff I use before a show that takes all the staining away. the only thing is I can't use it too much as it can dry the hair. Thanks so much for your suggestion. I will keep everyone posted when I try the yogart & parsley! You are All so helpful!

Linda


----------



## mintchip

Jane said:


> Linda: I think the how you fight the staining depends on its cause. Yes, distilled water can help if your tap water is a problem. Lincoln's staining was caused by red yeast and bacteria, so I had to resort to the Tylan which is a narrow-spectrum antibiotic.
> 
> *If a change in food or water, or adding something like yogurt or parsley to the diet will help, I'd do that first! They just didn't help in my case.*


I guess I was lucky the parsley and occasional yogurt really works for Oliver.
What foods are you feeding them?
Sally


----------



## Thumper

I did a short course of Angel Eyes (tylan) and switched to Fromm's dry Chicken kibble. It cleared up her eyes and it hasn't returned. Knock on wood!

Kara


----------



## Jane

Hi Sally:

I feed my dogs Wellness Super5 which I love (I tried Innova Evo awhile back, but it was too rich for Lincs and he got the runs). I recently started homecooking after the melamine disaster, so I mix 50% homecooked and 50% kibble (keeps the teeth cleaner). Lincoln's staining appeared almost overnight, with no change in diet or water, when he was about 10 months old. He went from white to brown to extremely brown, and it appeared on the hair between his pads on his front feet too. 

He's all better now! 

Jane


----------



## lfung5

Sally,
I am feeding Primal which is a raw diet and Avoderm baked lamb and brown rice. Everything I feed is natural. I used to feed canned Merrick and I think that when the staining started. Scudder's beard is almost white again, I just hope it stays that way!


----------



## mintchip

I guess you can call this water play.
I gave Oliver a bath this morning. He always gets a treat after his bath. I guess I forgot to give him his treat today. I came back later to find him in the empty tub reaching for his treat.
Sally


----------



## MaddiesMom

Sally-- Oliver is too funny!! These little guys never forget their routine, do they! I give Maddie a bit of chicken after grooming or when finished blow drying after a bath, and she'll run to the refrigerator when we're done! I may forget the treat, but she'll never forget. Oliver wasn't going to let you forget either! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane

Cute photos of Oliver, Sally! Love the fancy bandanna!

(And I like that smilie jumping into the water bucket too!)

Jane


----------



## Doggie Nut

Wasn't the little boy in Charles Dickens named Oliver.....the one who asked for more soup please? Maybe there's something to that name!


----------



## Rollagirl

This is Kahlua. The pic was taken after she ran under a hose. She loves hoses.


----------



## Lina

Welcome to the forum Rollagirl! :welcome: Kahlua looks like such a sweetie! I love the little white patch on her... so cute!


----------



## Rollagirl

Thanks Lina! I live in Australia - not many Havanese out here, so it's great to see so many Havanese in one place!


----------



## Julie

:biggrin1: Cute dog Rollagirl..........:biggrin1: 
:wave: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Leslie

:welcome: Rollagirl! Your little Kaluha looks a bit like my Shadow. You mention she loves the hose, so does Shadow. She goes "nuts" anytime it, or the sprinklers, are on.

I'm so glad you joined us from "down under" :clap2: . This is a great place filled with an abundance of knowledge, fun, and great folks. You're sure to learn, and laugh, a lot if you hang around here for long. :rockon:


----------



## whitBmom

Welcome to the forum Rollagirl!! You Hav is so cute - such fun pics here


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

:welcome: Rollagirl! Kaluha is gorgeous. In the water pic she looks chocolate, and in the avatar she looks reddish. Am I seeing that correctly? 

Beautiful either way!

Wanda


----------



## marjrc

Welcome Rollagirl! Love the pic of Kahlua! What a cutie pie. 

I'm glad you posted in our July challenge. Don't be shy about sharing pictures in the gallery or anywhere you like ------ we LOVE pics of our Havs! :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY

Welcome to the forum Rollagirl and Kahlua. Kahlua is a doll, is there a meaning to the "Rollagirl"? I'm always trying to figure out how some of the names came about.


----------



## Rollagirl

Thanks so much for the welcome! I have two Havs - Kahlua who is chocolate (she looks a bit red in some photos) and Buffy, who is gold. It's so great to be part of a Havanese community!
Does anyone else's Havs do "mad dog" - where they run around the house/yard like complete loons till they pass out from exhaustion?


----------



## mintchip

Yes! His name is Oliver (he is also gold)!
Another crazy thing is-- he is a picky eater!!!! It is getting harder to find the food brand he likes so today I bought a different brand. I carefully mixed 20 pieces of the "new food" with the old. After he ate I found 20 pieces of the new food pushed out of the dish and on the ground however, all the "old' was gone.
:focus: We call the running--" a run like hell mood."
Welcome Rollagirl.


----------



## Lina

Although I have yet to get my puppy, I have been forewarned of their RLH (run like hell) moments! That's definitely in the Hav gene. Both Kahlua and Buffy are so cute! Love the hoto:.


----------



## SMARTY

all Hav's do it.


----------



## irnfit

They do it all the time...especially after their bath!


----------



## lfung5

Yes, what is that? My guy are like spped freaks after a bath! You would swear they were part terrier!


----------



## irnfit

They are very calm right after the bath. I can towel dry them for about 3 mins, and then they go crazy. They attack the poor towel and drag it around the house, then do the RLH for 1/2 hour. By that time, they are dry.


----------



## Rollagirl

Mine are also picky with their dried food. If I give them several different kinds mixed, they will pick out the ones they don't like and leave them on the ground around the bowl. Great to know about the other crazy Havs - we are not alone! They also do it after bath time. RLH. I like it.

Mine are also very springy. In this pic, Kahlua jumped from a stand to the top of the table in one spring. Anyone else have an extra springy Hav?


----------



## whitBmom

Wow, Kahlua is gorgeous, love her colouring btw.


----------



## Rollagirl

Thanks! She's pretty unusual looking, that's for sure. She was adorable when she was a puppy too.


----------



## lfung5

Rollagirl,
Love your dogs they are beautiful! My guys do the same with dry food. It's kinda funny to see them spit the food out, but also upsets me. I did find a dry food that they all love. I feed it in combo. with raw. It's the Avoderm BAKED Lamb & brown rice.


----------



## Missy

Picky eaters... Tee Hee. Jasper does the same thing? but picks out the old food and leaves it around his bowl. If he's hungry he eventually goes back and cleans up the floor....


----------



## Laurief

OK, Here goes - although they are not actual "water" pictures - you have to close your eyes & imagine water - cause we ARE at the beach, which is up the street - but since the pups cannot go on there I will just post "beach vacation pics" Some of these are in the pups 4th of July outfits. One with them watching us leave for the beach from the deck, and one with me on the deck. Sorry there is no water. But just imagine:wink:


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie,
Did I see a little water in that one picture:biggrin1:. I love the one with them watching off the balcony. SO cute. And those are great July 4th outfits. They look awesome! Hope you are having a great vacation.


----------



## mintchip

Yes but they are thinking about water! That counts.
A+++++


----------



## irnfit

Laurie...
find a nice patrolman and tell him you are in a contest and would like to take a photo of your dogs on the beach. He can escort all of you there, and let him take the pic!


----------



## mintchip

Laurie--get a photo editing program and create your own photo.


----------



## Laurief

Michele, yea but I dont think I can handle the comment that he will go back and tell his fellow officers - "your not gonna believe what this old fat lady asked me to do today!!!!!" 
And, yes I would love to get a nice photo editing program but I never have the time to figure it out - maybe one day!!
Laurie


----------



## lfung5

Love the patio shot! Your dogs are so cute!


----------



## Missy

Laurie the girls and Logan are soooo cute. I can't believe how big he is. But then again we got Cash around the same time and he is 161/2 lbs. love the balcony shot


----------



## whitBmom

Rollagirl, Kahlua is gorgeous - and so cute as a pup!!

Laurie, I love these new pictures - those outfits are cute!  I really like the one off the deck too.


----------



## Julie

Great photos Laurie!:whoo: 
I liked them all!Cute outfits---and I could see the sand in the color of the chair!eace: You are clever...........Such a pretty lady too!My favorite picture is of you with the furkids!eace: :brushteeth: hoto:


----------



## mintchip

Laurief--Adorable photos! 
My guy won't even keep a top knot in his hair!
3 great havs dressed and looking at the camera.
What is your secret?:ear:


----------



## Laurief

Once you get past the first 1/2 hour of rolling around, thinking that the outfit will come off they kinda forget that they have it on!!
Yes, Missy, Logan is looking huge to us too, I think he is probably around 13-14lbs now, he grew so fast!! I hope he stops soon. 
Thanks to all for understanding my "water challenged" vacation pictures


----------



## mintchip

Oliver says "Havanese belong on the beach and wherever they want to be!"


----------



## Doggie Nut

Looks like HAVANESE PARADISE!


----------



## mintchip

Doggie Nut said:


> Looks like HAVANESE PARADISE!


:biggrin1:It really is and all havs are welcome to join us on the beach! :welcome:


----------



## mintchip

*A Really Wet Havanese*

:whoo: It was fun at the beach today!
PS-This is not Oliver.


----------



## dboudreau

Laurie, such a sweet bunch of patriotic Hav. What great pictures, I can feel the mist in the air. So that qualifies as water.

Sally, what fun at the beach, can you give me the directions, I'll be there tomorrow. Just kidding

Welcome Rollagirl, Kalhua and Buffy are adorable. 

This challenge is almost 1/2 over I better get working on it. LOL


----------



## mintchip

Yes--Havs can do anything....even fly!
Debbie and Sam come on over!!


----------



## Laurief

Such great REAL beach pictures!! I am so jealous!!
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau

Sally gets the Prize, combining both challenges in one picture. Great shot.


----------



## whitBmom

Yay, Sally those are great shots - how fun that must have been to watch!


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Sally!The last one looks like a mirror image of 1 dog,instead of 2 different dogs.......really cool!


----------



## Dawna

Did I forget to mention??????.....It's Melissa's BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Looks like the BIRTHDAY BANDIT has struck again! *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MELISSA!!!*


----------



## Melissa Miller

Yall are nuts!!!!! Dawna IS the birthday Bandit...Just wait..... Thanks! :whoo:


----------



## TnTWalter

Trish


----------



## Julie

:drum: arty: Happy Birthday Melissa! arty: :drum:


----------



## Thumper

WOW? Is it really Melissa's BIRTHDAY? Who KNEW? ound: 

























What exotic location are you in today???


----------



## Brady's mom

Happy Birthday Mellissa!


----------



## Julie

This is Quincy down by the river.He was a little bit scared......but mostly hot.:flame:It was 100*F .......


----------



## Judy A

This is one of Izzy after her bath last week. She looks thrilled, don't cha think??


----------



## marjrc

They look so pitiful when all wet! lol What a great picture of Quincy! Love his 'do'. 

You know, I don't have anything to submit to this month's challenge!! WAAAAAAAA!!!!! Ricky hates to go in the pool and no one's gone in a couple of weeks cuz we got some very cool days. It's hot again now, but pool got quite cold. Sammy loves the pool, so maybe one day soon! I have to bathe them both...... guess that will have to be my 'water' pics of the month! lol

GREAT shots everyone!! Love seeing you with your pooches, Laurie. 

Beach pics are wonderful!!


----------



## Thumper

Great pictures  These lil' Havs just don't take BAD pictures, do they? Unlike me! I delete 99% of mine! lol 

I have this one of Gucci wet after the last Havanese Playgroup, I think I've already posted it...but here goes anyways (note the posture, she's NOT happy!):


----------



## Julie

Kara,
Gucci is just upset cause she got her jewelled collar wet!:drama:
Quincy and Vinnie have those gemstone collars(ours is fake)--cause I like them!Who cares if they're boys!:kiss:


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> Kara,
> Gucci is just upset cause she got her jewelled collar wet!:drama:
> Quincy and Vinnie have those gemstone collars(ours is fake)--cause I like them!Who cares if they're boys!:kiss:


LMBO! That one made me laugh so hard I got tears in my eyes!!!! ound: 
The sad thing is, you are probably right! This is a dog that actually doesn't MIND wearing the collar and charms! She'll walk up to me to put it on! OH, and she tries to steal my husband's pillow (from underneath his head! ound: )

She's a lil' Diva! Princess is right! Gotta love it!

Oh, and there are LOTS of cute jeweled collars for boys! Have you seen the tuxedo looking one???
Kara


----------



## TnTWalter

*I was bathing Winston and thinking....*

this would be perfect for the July challenge. How sad am I. LOL. But he was not a happy camper and I couldn't torture him by running to get camera, although I was tempted. Next time I'll be prepared!

Izzy and Quincy are too cute....Oh my Kara...LOVE Gucci's collar. She was probably thinking 'silly human, doesn't she know to remove my jewels!'

Trisheace:


----------



## Jane

Quincy looks so beautiful by the river!!! And he'll actually stay there w/o a leash? Wow. You'd never guess it was 100 degrees either!

I love his face....I just want to give him a big kiss! :kiss: 

Jane


----------



## Jane

Kara,

You can really see Gucci's apricot coloring when she's wet! Gorgeous!!

Jane


----------



## Thumper

Thanks! 

Yes, the apricot/gold (whatever it is called, lol) really shows up well when she is wet, but in ALOT of her pictures, you can barely see it!

Ya know...I would've taken off her collar if I were the one to put her in the pool that day, but it was my husband that had a brain fart!

Expensive collar, too! But luckily, it didn't tarnish any. A few of the crystals have fallen out, but its not really noticeable with her fur. I'm just glad it hasn't caused mats yet! Today she has on her green one, they are lime green crystals, very cute too!

Kara


----------



## Julie

I have to be very careful with Quincy's collars.......they mat his hair...:frusty: I buy the narrowest ones I can,and they break off the fur,but he must wear a collar at all times,so we have gotten over that.Vinnie's jewelled collar is black velvet.He wears it at special fall/winter times.I got it through PetEdge......Quincy has the mint green colored one also from there.Both my boys though will be getting rolled leather collars hopefully before long.I read that those are best for less breakage/matting.:whoo: 

:biggrin1: thanks for the nice comments on Quince.He did just stay right there on the rock.We let him run and sniff in the sand before going home........yikes!He had a snoot full of sand!The rock does look like it is right out in the water,but it was about 5-6 ft.away....the flat one behind him though was tempting......probably the one most people would of used,but not me.I was afraid Quincy might get really scared and jump off,or fall.He would of been taking down stream fairly quickly...not worth the risk!


----------



## Julie

Here are a couple more pictures of my "beach bum"hoto:This is along a nearby river really.........the last one looks like he just got a glimpse of a sexy girl in a bikini huh?"Take alook at that one".......ound:


----------



## Lina

LOL! I love those pics of Quincy! He does look like he's checking out the babes over his ultra cool sunglasses.


----------



## Judy A

Like I've said before, Julie....Quincy is the best looking dog I've seen....OK, there are a BUNCH of good looking dogs on this forum, but Quincy just grabs my attention! Those pictures are adorable.


----------



## Missy

Julie, Quincy is quite the cool-cat. I agree that he is one special Hav.


----------



## marjrc

"Woooooooeeeeee, check out that hairy chick over there!" LOL Quincy looks ever so macho in those pics! What great photos, Julie! Good job.

Poor little Gucci girl, all wet and bedraggled. Definitely NOT something she'd want you to be showing everyone on the internet, I'm sure! LOL What a cutie. :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau

Look out Stogie, Quincy is growing into one sexy boy.
Great pictures Julie, now about getting rid of that date stamp! lol


----------



## Julie

Thank you for the nice compliments on Quincy.:biggrin1: He is a treat! How do I get the date stamp off?Please pm me and tell me.......Melissa hates it too!:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

Check the menu or your camera book.
What kind of camera do you have?
Sally


----------



## irnfit

Those pics of Quincy are terrific. He is so cool!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Julie, I love you newest pics of your beloved Quincy! I'm always amazed how you get him to sit so still and pose like that??? He's a beautiful hav.....thanks for sharing him with us!


----------



## Jane

Quincy is too cool! How in the world do you get these photos, Julie?

He's just perched there. Do you put him in a stay? My boys would be eating the sunglasses by now!!

There is something about his expression that I am just in love with!!! 

Jane


----------



## Julie

You know,I'm really surprised at Quincy too.I just plop him down and tell him Quincy stay.......he does!A few times,he wriggles etc.but most of the time he just stays there.I do not know why really because I haven't ever had him at a puppy class or any training at all.....just me.Actually,he has been taught sit...but not stay(guess he is learning it):biggrin1: He doesn't even get a treat.Poor thing.......

I find these pictures super great fun.


----------



## mintchip

This isn't Oliver it is Gabby after our beach walk Saturday!
PS-Gabby you still are adorable!!


----------



## Julie

We are missing photos from alot of forum members that generally post.......where are all you guys?We would like to see some cute pix for this months challenge!hoto::biggrin1: hoto::biggrin1:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Julie said:


> ....Both my boys though will be getting rolled leather collars hopefully before long.I read that those are best for less breakage/matting.:whoo:


Pepper wears a rolled leather collar that is very, very thin. It's wonderful! Strong and no matting. We found it at http://www.schaafleatherwork.com/pages/dog/collar2.html

I can't remember if the guy recommended black or brown (due to leather strength) or if they only come in those colors.

Pepper's is black, so you can't even see it because of his coat coloring.

:sorry: :focus:

Wanda


----------



## Havtahava

Sally, you took some fabulous beach pictures! Which beach is that? (That's not Crissy Field, is it? Is that the Saturday morning group?) 

Julie, Quincy is quite the poser for you. The beach umbrella & glasses are hilarious.


----------



## ama0722

Quincy looks like such a little stud muffin in those photos!!!eace:


----------



## mintchip

Havtahava said:


> Sally, you took some fabulous beach pictures! Which beach is that? (That's not Crissy Field, is it? Is that the Saturday morning group?)
> 
> Julie, Quincy is quite the poser for you. The beach umbrella & glasses are hilarious.


Thanks! Yes it is our Saturday morning havanese group. 
My 2 loves havanese and photography--so I get lots of practice.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Pepper wears a rolled leather collar that is very, very thin. It's wonderful! Strong and no matting. We found it at http://www.schaafleatherwork.com/pages/dog/collar2.html
> 
> I can't remember if the guy recommended black or brown (due to leather strength) or if they only come in those colors.
> 
> Pepper's is black, so you can't even see it because of his coat coloring.
> 
> :sorry: :focus:
> 
> Wanda


Wanda - Since these have regular collar buckles, is it hard to put it on / take it off when they have long hair? Does the hair get matted or tangled up around the collar? We have a couple of these rolled leather collars which I put on my Toy Fox Terrier, but never thought of using one on a long haired breed. The collars we use now on the Hav's has a push in snap like catch.

Thanks!

Cathy


----------



## mintchip

Oliver doesn't have really long hair but he does have one of those collars in brown. We've never had a problem with the buckle.


----------



## Julie

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Pepper wears a rolled leather collar that is very, very thin. It's wonderful! Strong and no matting. We found it at http://www.schaafleatherwork.com/pages/dog/collar2.html
> 
> I can't remember if the guy recommended black or brown (due to leather strength) or if they only come in those colors.
> 
> Pepper's is black, so you can't even see it because of his coat coloring.
> 
> :sorry: :focus:
> 
> Wanda


Wanda--Thank you for the link.I will check it out!I'm glad to hear from an owner these work well.I was told that--but you never know till you try!Thanks!eace:


----------



## Jane

Thanks for the link to the rolled collars, Wanda! I've only seen the thicker ones in the petstore. The 1/4" thin ones look neat. I'd given up looking for a collar for my boys since they'd mat like crazy around the neck (at least they are both microchipped, but still.....it is easier to read a tag on a lost dog!) Maybe I'll give these leather ones a try 

(Julie, I miss seeing Quincy's avatar! That beautiful furry face...)


----------



## juliav

I also use rolled leather collar on Bugsy and it works great, never a mat around his neck. Of course, we only wear colors for our walk. Now if I could only find a harness that wouldn't mess up his hair....sigh. Any suggestions???


----------



## Janet Zee

*Julia,*

Yes, I have seen rolled leather harnesses too. I don't know if they work as well as the collars as there is more to them, as far as matting. I believe the site was www.thepamperedpup.com . I was planning on getting one for my furbaby when he arrives.

Janet


----------



## Laurief

Janet - it should not be too long right?? What day are you expecting?? Sex, names ???? Pictures????
Laurie


----------



## Janet Zee

Laurie.............Yes, we will be leaving this week for VA. After visiting with family in VA for a few days, it's off to VA Beach to pick up our little pup. It's a boy and his name is 'Bacci', which means 'kiss' in Italian. Knowing how lovable these little dogs are I thought this name would be perfect.

Thank you for remembering.

All the best, 
Janet


----------



## mintchip

Janet Zee said:


> Laurie.............Yes, we will be leaving this week for VA. After visiting with family in VA for a few days, it's off to VA Beach to pick up our little pup. It's a boy and his name is 'Bacci', which means 'kiss' in Italian. Knowing how lovable these little dogs are I thought this name would be perfect.
> 
> Thank you for remembering.
> 
> All the best,
> Janet


Congratulations!! I love the name Bacci.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Congrats! What a great name!! Our friends from Milan are here right now so I'm loving everything & anything Itliano!!


----------



## Laurief

Janet, 
I too love the name eace: I am sure it fits him well, considering how lovey dovey Kara says he is. I am so excited for you!! Want to hear all about it as soon as you get back, and then we will set a new playdate!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit

Oh, goody. Laurie is already planning on a second playdate. You may change your mind after Thursday. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Nah - I might plan a weekly one - haha ound:


----------



## Thumper

Bacci is a TOTAL loverboy!! He is *SO sweet*, I would've left with him in a heartbeat. In fact, I think I said something to Anne about "calling me if the parents opt out for any reason!" 

Do you have longer nails? He was lovin' the gentle scratching/massage I have mastered with Gucci.

I'm so excited for you!

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kara, is Bacci from the same breeder you got Gucci from?


----------



## irnfit

Kara, Kodi loves those head massages also. He just puts his head back and closes his eyes. He is in heaven.


----------



## Thumper

No, But I wouldn't hesitate to adopt from her. I did contact her when I was searching but she had a year long waiting list at the time.

I didnt' realize until I got on this forum how many breeders there are in Virginia, though most of them are now with the HSD.

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom

Yeah, a puppy for future Jersey/NY/PA playdates! I am already looking forward to the second one!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Wow....a year? I wonder if they had to wait that long for Bacci? Do you plan on getting your next one from them? I know you are thinking about it Kara!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

I just might! 

I need to get on the list soon if we do! hehe.....I just have to work on hubby a bit more 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

If mine came around I know yours will too!!:brick: :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Hey, if mine can come around 3 times!! I am sure you guys can convince them!!


----------



## marjrc

O.k. people....... BACK TO TOPIC PLEASE! lol I dont' want to be mean, but it's going to be a bit distracting for newcomers who would like to see this *July Photo Challenge* thread with all kinds of other posts thrown in.

Julie, my







, we'll need to get things back on track, eh? What do you think, Deputy?







LOL

I think the posts about the rolled collars are *GREAT* so would someone like to start a new thread in the "general discussion" forum please? I'm interested in them myself and will check out that link, but no one's going to find it among the 27+ pgs. of this thread. 

Thanks everyone! I'm just trying to keep things a little easier for all of us..... I'm such a bossy one! I'll be quiet now.......


----------



## mintchip

Is that next month's topic....Who is the boss?


----------



## radar_jones

Eh Oh...Oh Eh....:biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Ok, will do, Queen Marj!:biggrin1: :hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## radar_jones

All Hail Queen Forum Lady......:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

:clap2:Yes Marj!:clap2:Cute Smilies!
We are missing alot of "regular" photo sharing :boink:members for our water challenge.......This is a little bit harder one then we have had,but remember they can be bath pictures,"pretend" beach pictures,fountains,sprinkler etc.Let your imagination go.......you'll come up with something!Just make it quick.:brushteeth:.hoto:..we are running out of time this month! :ranger:


----------



## marjrc

Yup, Julie, only 7 days left!! I have yet to get any pics of mine so look who's talking! lol









I know, I know............. I don't mean to be bossy. I'm just trying to help!









I'll go now........









'Night everyone! Hope to see lots more pics before the week is over!


----------



## Janet Zee

Laurief said:


> Janet,
> I too love the name eace: I am sure it fits him well, considering how lovey dovey Kara says he is. I am so excited for you!! Want to hear all about it as soon as you get back, and then we will set a new playdate!!
> Laurie


I am so glad everyone loves the name we chose. We will be leaving for VA tomorrow, so you won't be hearing from me until we return, no PC where I am going and I don't have a Laptop.

Bought a new camera, first digital I have owned, I will take lots of pictures, but it may take some time before I learn to post them or even to download them to my PC.

All the best
Janet


----------



## Janet Zee

Thumperlove said:


> Bacci is a TOTAL loverboy!! He is *SO sweet*, I would've left with him in a heartbeat. In fact, I think I said something to Anne about "calling me if the parents opt out for any reason!"
> 
> Do you have longer nails? He was lovin' the gentle scratching/massage I have mastered with Gucci.
> 
> I'm so excited for you!
> 
> Kara


Sorry Kara we won't be opting out. We are just so excited to have gotten, in our opinion, the best little guy. From all we have heard about him he is the perfect little boy for us. We have lots of lovin' stored up for our Bacci. We can't wait to see him and to bring him home.

Thanks for the massage.

Janet


----------



## Janet Zee

Doggie Nut said:


> Congrats! What a great name!! Our friends from Milan are here right now so I'm loving everything & anything Itliano!!


Vicki, thank you, once we found out he was such a sweet and very affectionate little guy we knew this would be the perfect name for him. We are leaving tomorrow to pick him up and we are soooooo very excited.

Ciao, Janet


----------



## Julie

I thought I'd post another to get you guys in the spirit of the July challenge...Quincy hopes this works......................hoto:

It was almost 7:00pm and 100 degrees this day!He just had his nose in that cup...but I missed it!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Julie, you're good at posing Quincy for these challenges! Ever think about becoming a photograher???hoto:


----------



## Janet Zee

OOOPS.............Sorry Marj. eace:


----------



## Lina

I love all of your pictures of Quincy, Julie! His personality really does pop out of every picture you take... I love that!  You should really consider becoming a photographer, as Vicki said.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Julie- You take *wonderful* pictures of Quincy! You have alot of talent. Plus, Quincy is such a good boy to pose for you. When I get the camera out, Maddie purposely looks the other way. :frusty: Quincy is a gorgeous, sweet boy!!


----------



## Jane

I agree, Julie. You are a natural photographer!

Maybe you could open up a Havanese modeling agency, with Quincy as the star, of course! 

He's so gorgeous! What an expression. What was in that cup??


----------



## Julie

No---I'm certainly not a photographer!I do good just to run my plain old Kodak Easy Share camera!That is very sweet of you all to say that though.Quincy is a good subject,and my flowers if they hold still!:laugh:I do really love these challenges though--so it helps motivate me to think more creatively!I should of had some good wine in that cup---or better yet a margarita glass.:tea:It actually was empty-just a prop for the photo.


----------



## dboudreau

Great Photo Julie, Quincy is the best Model,









PS Nice to see Q & V back in your posts.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Julie.... if you are taking those pics with an EASYSHARE then trust me, you are a photographer! When the forum first started I thought we were going to have easyshare camera rehab. Dawna used to have one. 

Great pics! I love that chair and the cup and everything!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

And PS... Dont tell Marj... but I thanks for the leather collar links.... I would not have seen those posts had I not read Marj's funny post about getting back on topic, I had to venture back and check on things. 

I will get some water pics of before July ends. I almost bought one of those slip and slides. Wouldn't it be funny to set it up, then throw the toy to the end, and they would run and get it??? Maybe set up the video camera at the end of it???? 

Is that animal cruelty? It sure would be funny.


----------



## Doggie Nut

See there Julie.....we are right! That came from a PROFESSIONAL!!


----------



## Julie

Well that does make me feel good!Now--how much do I owe you for the compliments?:laugh:
Yes,I use a Kodak Easy Share camera C643 I believe.I just got it last year.It is my first digital camera and just simple enough for me to use!My avatar was my favorite pix taken that evening.I was so proud!I thought wow!Within 15-20 min I had all the pix I needed and 1 I was especially proud of.Till I came home and downloaded it into the pc.......as an avatar it ok---but not clear when you look close.Darn-it! 
I showed you guys my eye glass photos.....because I thought they were cute,but my best clear ones are these:


----------



## Melissa Miller

Gorgeous!!! Look at those catchlights! Love it.


----------



## Julie

uh-oh Melissa:fear:---I still have the dates on there! Debbie told me how to take it off,I just haven't did it yet.......


----------



## anneks

Here is one of Mirabel after playing outside and my son putting her in the little kiddie pool I bought for the dogs.


----------



## Cheryl

Julie--my hubbie just looked at your pics and says that Quincy is quite the ham! I couldn't agree more.....


----------



## Julie

That is so funny!I love it!Mirabel is such a sweetie!She has that "I had a good time Mom" look in her eyes!


Cheryl,
Your husband is right...Quincy is a ham!Him and Vinnie both were:fear: very scared of the camera at first.Vinnie still doesn't like it that much.....but Quincy has just had to warm up to the idea!:becky:


----------



## mintchip

Kodak Easy Share camera C643???? WOW great shots!


----------



## anneks

Quincy is so photogenic!!


----------



## Judy A

Love these photo's, Julie. Quincy is very photogenic and such a good looking boy.

I love to take pictures, but Izzy is not photogenic. I probably have a thousand, but she comes out looking a bit strange most of the time and I can't seem to get the right angle to show off her "cuteness". I haven't changed her aviator or signature because those were the best pictures I got of her. I need to keep trying...


----------



## Leslie

Julie - Those pics of Quincy are so cute and creative. I think you do have a bit of "pro" in you somewhere  

The look on Mirabelle's face looks just like the one Shadow gives me when "sprinkler playtime" is over. She loves the sprinklers! Some of you may recall seeing her enormous joy with them in last month's "action" challenge. I can't wait 'til she can enjoy them again. Get well and come home soon, sweetheart!


----------



## mintchip

havashadow said:


> Julie - Those pics of Quincy are so cute and creative. I think you do have a bit of "pro" in you somewhere
> 
> The look on Mirabelle's face looks just like the one Shadow gives me when "sprinkler playtime" is over. She loves the sprinklers! Some of you may recall seeing her enormous joy with them in last month's "action" challenge. I can't wait 'til she can enjoy them again.* Get well and come home soon, sweetheart!*


*
*
:hug: Yes! Best wishes to you and your family :grouphug:


----------



## marjrc

Melissa, I heard that!!!!!!  LMBO

GREAT shots of Quincy the playboy. Wooooooohooooooo! You have some great, creative ideas. Love that!

I'm going to Toys'r'Us right NOW and buying a kiddie pool for the pups. It's sooooooooo hot and muggy here and I want to see if they'll enjoy the little wading pool. Oh yeah, and I can finally get some shots in for this challenge! LOL

Poor Mirabel! They looks so pitiful when they're soaking wet like that and yet I'm sure she was having a blast!


----------



## mintchip

Julie said:


> No---I'm certainly not a photographer!I do good just to run my plain old Kodak Easy Share camera!That is very sweet of you all to say that though.Quincy is a good subject,and my flowers if they hold still!:laugh:I do really love these challenges though--so it helps motivate me to think more creatively!I should of had some good wine in that cup---or better yet a margarita glass.:tea:It actually was empty-just a prop for the photo.


Great photos!!!!!!!!!!Please share more photo tips!!!!
Sally


----------



## Julie

For me---it isn't the camera.I prepare and think about it a little while.So for example I thought,summer/ water....we don't have any beaches,but I could take Quince to the river....there is sand there.I thought if I treat along that river as a beach........then came the beach towel and a rain umbrella,I wanted a child-sized beach lounger,but we didn't have one,so I grabbed an old chair I used to put flowers on...and was going to throw away!The drink was last.If Quince had been a girl,I would of considered a bikini top,floppy hat,and perhaps a pair of flip flops or suntan lotion.I took 3 pair of sunglasses with me.My daughter went with me,we grabbed Quince and put that junk in the car...we were off.We picked a spot and I staged it,set Quince in the chair.That really was it.I pulled his front legs up onto the arm rest..and that was it really.My daughter got Quincy's attention behind me.....hoto:
I don't really have any tips,but when you do photograph your dog....Debbie told me to take it slightly lower than you normally would...this helps me avoid that scary eyed dog look.I used to get that in every pix of Quincy.Her tip really helped me alot.I think I know what I did wrong on my avatar pix......I should of had my camera in a diff mode for a closeup shot.I think I am just a creative person,and this gives me an outlet!Though,I have to tell you---you know those calendars you buy every year?I have had a secret desire to photograph different old barns for a calendar for years.I'd like to do calendars!No people...just like dogs,flowers etc...but my husband says no one wants to see the same dog(Quincy) for a whole year! no one but me........even in diff poses


----------



## dboudreau

Julie said:


> Though,I have to tell you---you know those calendars you buy every year?I have had a secret desire to photograph different old barns for a calendar for years.I'd like to do calendars!No people.....but my husband says no one wants to see the same dog(Quincy) for a whole year! no one but me........


I think that is a great idea. I would love to have a calendar of Quincy like that. Right now I have a calendar of "outhouses" in the bathroom.


----------



## Julie

I love old barns(I've been saving the wood from a bulldozer or fire for years)and they archetecturally<sp are just gorgeous works of art.....ok...I know....and Quincy is great fun.I always look for a new calendar each year too of interest to me.This year I have a hav calendar.I had to order it.I wouldn't even know how to get "into" something like that.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Hey, Julie.....I would buy a "Quincy" calendar! He could be the "GQ" calendar.....Gentleman Quincy!


----------



## Julie

opcorn: Ok Great! I have 2 orders! opcorn: 
Let's see now Debbie down for 1,Vicki down for 1,Next?
Marj...  :fish: :sorry::focus:

:drama:Give me a moment here Marj---:drama:
I'm supposed to be deputy(unofficial of course)and I'm bad....:focus: July Challenge:July Challenge: July Challenge:July Challenge


----------



## Jane

Julie,

Put me down on your list too....I'd love to have a year of Quincy!! I am partial to black and white Havs, you know! 

Everytime I see his face, I want to kiss his muzzle all over! What a cutie! 

I'm sitting in a car typing this, so no emoticons right now....


----------



## Doggie Nut

Hey, maybe the next Challenge could be we have to pose our havs like we would for a Hav Calendar! What do ya think??/:ear:


----------



## radar_jones

OK QUIET ON THE SET....JULY CHALLENGE IS THE TOPIC OF THE DAY

DEPUTY JULIE HAS SPOKEN......:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## Jane

I like it, Vicki!!


----------



## radar_jones

A hav Calendar sounds like a great plan........:rockon: it's a whole year of challenges.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones

Great water shot. Can they manoever that thing well or what.....:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## mintchip

Great photos!!
How about a havanese forum calendar???
We could have the challenge for a week or so---what picture would you like in the calendar and then vote. The top 12 go in the calendar!!!
What do you think?
Sally


----------



## radar_jones

Good idea...like a contest with judges perhaps...we could appoint someone to pick the most suitable shots and then place them in each month.

Sound good to everyone....?


----------



## mintchip

Judges--how about Julie (Quincy's Mom) and Melissa their photos are tooo good!
Also how about a paper one we could buy with the money going to a havanese charity?


----------



## radar_jones

Pretty doog idea..the ones who have posted the best professional grade pics should be judges..Nice Call

Derek............:thumb:


----------



## Julie

Paige--
I love your boys in the boat!That is just fantastic!:whoo:Your daughter is sure a cutie too!Tell her she'll have to fight the boys off with a big stick as she gets older,or train those dogs as attack dogs!:becky:

The boys look awesome in there.....Reece is Captain!:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Julie, you crack me up!!!!! LMBO














I love the way you think, girl! You take the challenge idea and really go with it. That's the whole point!!









Calendars are good ideas, but they do require quite a bit of work putting together, then getting printed and delivered, etc... There are 2 "official" Hav calendars as far as I know, so a 3rd wouldn't be overkill, but I'm not sure about the logistics of it. Don't mean to be a party pooper, it's a great idea!! eace: I just wonder who would have the time, energy, and ability to pull it off.

I have pics........ finally! The first two are of Sammy, our family licker who thought the kiddie pool was a giant water dish and started licking it up as soon as I plopped him in there! lol He wasn't crazy about it at first, but he didn't seem to mind. Don't forget, Sammy is only 9 lbs. and might have Maltese in him, though his Hungarian breeder swears he's purebred. His features are not typically Havanese. Oh, but what a sweetheart he is!!









Ricky, on the other hand, wanted nothing to do with going into the pool. Oh, and it was about 100F with like, 90% humidity today - UGH! I put him in once, but he ran out of there as fast as he could. lol The first pic of Ricky is when I plopped my foot into the pool and is his reaction to the little splash I made. Sheesh!! LOL


----------



## marjrc

Paige, what cute pics of your boys and daughter! They look like they fit right in. I wouldn't have known it was their first time. Cool!


----------



## dboudreau

Julie, Paige and Marj, great photos, boy the bar is set high in this Challenge, great work everyone. Julie gave me some ideas you just have to imagine some water.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Paige, Marj & Deb......you gals are brain stormin'!! Great ideas & great photos!! On the calendar......my idea was just to take pics of our hav's posed "pretending" they were going on a calendar as one of our challenges! That way IF we ever do decide to do a calendar of our own we will ALREADY have great photos for it! Just a thought.....this brain stormin' is catching!!


----------



## anneks

Sam looks phenomenal. I am so jealous of everyone's picture taking ability!!


----------



## Jane

All of these photos are great - I love them all! 

Marj - I'm curious about Sammy - what features does he have that are Maltese-like? He is beautiful - he reminds me a bit of my puppy, Scout, in his coloring


----------



## Lina

I love all the new pictures!

That one of Ricky looks like he almost jumped out of his skin when you plopped your foot down, Marj! What a scaredy-cat!


----------



## Judy A

Wow, these are great photos....the dogs are all so good looking...we have some talented photographers on this sight, that's for sure.


----------



## Julie

:whoo::becky::whoo:
Marj and Debbie!

Marj--The pictures of Sammy in the pool are awesome!Ricky avoidance of the pool-is cute too!ound:Your Sammy is a havana silk Marj!eace: That's STILL a HAVANESE!Just say "no" to maltese!ound:

Debbie---Sam is so very cute in his picture!I love the visor!The Hawaiian shirt just puts him over the top!Gotta love a face like that!:kiss:


----------



## Julie

I kinda hate to hi-jack the thread---but just for a minute.You guys are very sweet about the compliments of my pictures of Quincy.For that I give you all:grouphug:
However I'm not a professional photographer by a long shot...I'm just a plain old Mom and lucky hav owner.I could not "judge" good photography at all.We have in the past tossed around the idea of a calendar/t-shirt etc with Melissa.I think for now,we are going with a t-shirt.Perhaps Melissa will be able to figure out a way we could do a calendar--I agree it would be fun!Vicki---if you haven't added your "calendar pix" idea to the "ideas for photo challenges thread"---please do...It's a GREAT idea! We all love your ideas,especially if it is to help the HCA.I'd like to have you put your ideas in "moving forward thread"....for now lets all enjoy seeing these great new pictures!hoto:

:yolease submit yours soon if you haven't---we are running outta time!:yo:


----------



## Laurief

Now I a jealous all over the place!! First of all I cannot get my guys to pose at all - my gosh -Sam looks sooo cute!!!

And my hubby threw out the dogs pool this spring - dont ask my why????? and now they cant play in the water. I think I might have to go get another one!!!

Great pictures!!!

Laurie


----------



## Julie

Laurie,
You can just have "pretend" water...do you have a hot tub?Bathtub?washtub?Anything like that would work too.Go Laurie:whoo:Go Laurie:whoo:Go Laurie:whoo:

Have fun with it!!!


----------



## Laurief

No hot tub - I wish!!! Just found out Hubby and kids are going away for weekend so it is just me and the pups :whoo: :whoo: Good time to buy a pool!!!
Laurie


----------



## Lina

I just wanted to comment on the Calendar idea... if you use cafepress.com (which I'm pretty sure is what Melissa said she was going to use for the shirts - please correct me if I'm wrong), they do have a way for you to make your own calendar:

http://www.cafepress.com/cp/customize/product.aspx

It's very easy, you just need to submit your pictures and they will print it out for you. If we are really interested in making a calendar this would be a good way of doing it.

Just a thought!


----------



## dboudreau

Lina, great idea. The calendar on the web site looks great. Definitely something to look in to.


----------



## radar_jones

I would love to see a "Playboy" style "Moot Calendar"...."PlayHav" sorry is that going too far....ound: of funny and goofy poses...It would be a real hoot seeing that. the Calendar could be mildly Racy.......wooooo...hoooooo....

Derek


----------



## Laurief

Put them in lacy underwear and garters - too cute


----------



## radar_jones

Excactly...I thought I would get Beat Up By Everyone for suggesting that..... 

Derek


----------



## Missy

Paige, your boys are little castaways-little buddy --so cute

Marj, Sammy is too a Hav- how could he not be? look at that face... I love the pool shots of both Sammy and Ricky (well pool avoidance) 

Debbie, Sam sure is a cutie, but I think I prefer his actions shots--he is such an athletr--- more flying with balls please!

And Julie, I'll take Quincy for a year too----oh you meant a year of Quincy pictures - we don't each get to keep Quincy for a year?


----------



## Laurief

Poor Quincy, there are so many of us that want our year that he will never make it home!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Wow, everyone has really picked it up a notch and gotten to it with the July pictures. I will have to try to catch Brady in some water shots in the next few days. Great pictures everyone!!


----------



## Laurief

Come on Karen, we want to see a wet Brady!! My sweetie!


----------



## Julie

I didn't go through all 35 pages,so forgive me,or hit me with the fish:fish:but we are missing alot of our regular picture posters!


Karen--where is that cutie patootie Brady?
Leann--I don't remember seeing Monte or Riley?:becky:
Julia--Where's Bugsy?
Wanda--Pepper,oh Pepper--where are you?hoto:
Sandi---Where is our forum's Smarty Pants?
Vicki---we could get our fix on that Valentino....
Jane--Lincoln and Scout?2 of the cutest boys......
Catherine--I'd love to see Ollie and Austin...:whip:
Jeanne---Maddie-what a beauty she is!
Janet Zee--any new puppy pix?eace: 
Lina--new puppy pix?(Forgive me--I know you don't pick him up till tomorrow)but we'll expect one before the end of the monthound:
Katja--where is Banzei?He is always a cutie!
Melissa--our Queen......Stogie and Goldie reign supreme!:clap2: 

This is just some of you---I know there are more.We would love to have you all join our challenge!


----------



## dboudreau

Go get them Julie:director: :whip: :hug: 

We will have to "clone" Quincy so everyone can have him. LOL
Thanks everyone.


The temperatures were in the 90's yesterday, not normal for Nova Scotia, so I got the sprinkler out for the kids and Sam to cool off. Sam wanted no part of it, but Anna was able to bribe him in. Sorry the pictures are not the best, wrong time of day.


----------



## Doggie Nut

I wish mine looked like the ones you say aren't as good Deb!!:becky:


----------



## mintchip

Those are adorable photos!!


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks Vicki, your too kind.

Anyone having problems uploading pictures to this thread. It took me about 6tries and ended up having to upload one, then save, go back and edit to add one more. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: Very frustrating. I don't know if it is my computer or the forum. And I don't know how to check.


----------



## radar_jones

Well when My Wife and I were in P.E.I. for our Honeymoon it got pretty steamy for a couple of days down there and we were there a the end of September...Freaky Weather.

Derek


----------



## ama0722

Everyone with such cute photos! I love how you guys are getting creative with accessories! I am going to have to look around the house for items to put Dora with!

Derek- are you sure it was the weather there. Things are suppose to get steamy on your honeymoon!

Amanda


----------



## radar_jones

Well I think you are right on the steamy part but not when your site seeing.....LOL

Derek


----------



## Julie

:cheer2:Great Pix Debbie of Sam and Anna!:cheer2:I'm glad Anna could lure Sam in!:rain: very cute!


----------



## Leeann

Oh No Riley and Monte made Julies list.. Well we cant have that.

Everyone knows my boys were sick this past week so they really are not allowed out on the town just yet. After having numerous bum baths and the boys feeling much better it was time to get back to our grooming and they REALLY needed baths. So we started with Monte's bath today and Riley got a brush out to get ready for bath tomorrow. I know I'm not being very creative but this is the best we can do for now. 

When ever I give Monte a bath Riley has to jump & jump & jump up at the sink, you can see how high he makes it, almost like he is going to jump right in if he could.


----------



## ama0722

What a good bathing helper!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

:cheer2:What cute pictures Leeann!:cheer2:You have quite a jumper!Look at that Riley!You must put him in the high jump competition!ound:Monte is as cute as ever.....love those eyes!:bathbaby:


----------



## Laurief

Leeann, Monte looks so cute, I always love the pathetic looks on their faces when they are so wet! He looks a lot like Logan.
Laurie


----------



## TnTWalter

*I made it!!! I have water pics of Winston... Woo Hoo...*

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:

You know you're a little 'web obsessed' when you remark 'Oh this will be perfect for the July challenge on my board!!!' DH just looked at me!:suspicious:

Winston watched the kids swimming to a little shore.....then daddy thought 'maybe he'll swim if I get in....' so he lured him in. Winston wagged his tail and swam for about 1 minute before heading back to the boat and mom!! LOL.

Where are the kids going mom?









Oooh. I want to do that!









Why is this fun?









Where's the towel?









Am I dry yet?









Trish:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Trish,
Those are so precious! Winston wet and watching after the kids is the cutest thing ever! He really has already became a member of the family!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann

Trish, he is just the cutest thing.. Love the last one.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Trish, those are fantastic pictures of your fam. Winston is adorable.....I just love him in his little life vest!


----------



## mintchip

*Great photos of Winston!!!*


----------



## irnfit

Julie, love the new avatar pic of Qunicy.

Everyone's pictures are so great! I love the ones of Winston. He is such a cutie. He could make hearts melt.


----------



## Julie

Trish--
Winston is just adorable!Your pictures are so pretty and clear...you must have a nice camera...Winston is growing up and filling out.I think he is cuter then he was before(if that's possible).I love the last pix especially...eace: 

Way to go Trish--thinking of the forum pictures for the challenge!Your husband may think it is an obsession==mine did too...now he suggests pix--"we could take a picture of Quincy there" "we could get a picture of Quincy here"<man in "training" ound::biggrin:

Thanks Michele!


----------



## Laurief

OH MY GOSH!!! You better watch out, I think I may sneak up and kidnap Winston. What a precious face!! He looked so calm and happy! And swimming!! Wow:whoo:


----------



## lfung5

Great pictures!! HAHAHA!!! I am laughing at how cute all the dogs are wet. They have that look like, "Why are you dong this to me, I really don't find this very funny or picture worthy"


----------



## Julie

Leeann--
Just wanted to say,that's a cute new signature pix of Monte!What a cute guy!:eyebrows:


----------



## Honey Poney's

Since water is water,
for swimming or for drinking,
here is my picture.


----------



## Julie

Oh isn't that cute!I knew there was a better use for those kind of dishes!ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Looks like a little acrobat! Too cute!


----------



## lfung5

That's very cute!


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh Trish!

That Winston is absolutely adorable! Now where exactly do you live.....?:spy: 

Beverly


----------



## Julie

:director:
I just thought I would give a shout out for pix from Beverly and pix from Cheryl........IF YOU CAN GET A PIX OF YOUR SWEETIES.......We would love to see them in the July Challenge!
Thanks :boink:Beverly
:boink: Cheryl


----------



## Brady's mom

Alright, take me off the "bad list". I don't have many recent shots of Brady wet, but I will work on it. I still have 2 days. Here he is from his first trip to the groomer. This is a bit old, but it fits the challenge. And, a more recent one after playing with the hose.


----------



## BeverlyA

Hey! I did post to this thread already! It was Cooper going for the raft ride with Lily and her 2 corgi buddies. 
Agreed, you can't see him too well, so I thought I'd put on another, but all I have on the computer right now is this one when I was trying to do a soap picture.

You'll have to use your imagination for his cute little face!

Beverly


----------



## Julie

Ok--Sorry Beverly!Now you can "fish smack me"!!!:fish:I remember that cute pix...it was at the nature preserve!

Karen
Very cute pix of Brady!Isn't he a sweetie?:kiss:


----------



## marjrc

_"Poor Quincy, there are so many of us that want our year that he will never make it home!!!!"_

*** And your point is ..??????? hehehe 

_"When ever I give Monte a bath Riley has to jump & jump & jump up at the sink, you can see how high he makes it, almost like he is going to jump right in if he could."_

*** Leeann, do you mean that Riley was jumping at that height on not on a chair? Omg, wow!! Whoever took the picture was lucky to get that shot!

Trish, I am oooooohiing and aaaaahhhing over Winston's pics so much, Ricky and Sammy are wondering what's wrong with me! Winston is SOOOOOOOo cute in ALL the pics! What a great one of him watching the kids on the cliff.

Suzanne, that puppy is adorable!! What a silly thing! lol

*Well members, there is ONE DAY LEFT to submit your water-themed photos! Of course the grand prize is non-existant, but it's the thought that counts, right?  lol

WHAT A GREAT MONTH OF PHOTOS WE HAVE! WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO! Three cheers for Deputy Julie who has been wrangling those members that haven't posted pics yet. Good job, Julie!

Stay tuned for August's Challenge! *:whoo:


----------



## mintchip

:ear: Any hints as to the theme???


----------



## dboudreau

Trish, those pictures a too precious, looking at those pictures you would never know he had anything wrong with his mouth. 

Can't wait to see what is next.


----------



## Jane

Julie, I'm gonna pass on the July challenge I think since I've run out of time....just got back into town last night. Also, water + Lincoln's coat = huge matted disaster.....I'm afraid!!! I envy all the Havs who can swim! I loved the photos of Winston swimming - so cute!!

I'll try to participate in the August challenge..... :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

That's fine Jane.........I'm just the "resident forum harasser for pictures!"ound:

Hope Marj picks something fun!!!Maybe I should say "easy" as they have all been fun!


----------



## Leeann

Yes Marj that is Riley jumping no chair needed LOL. I have no idea why he feels the need to jump up at the sink every time I bathe Mone?? The shot was pure luck, I stood back to get Monte’s picture and saw that I was getting a little bit of Riley and thought hmmm I bet I could get them both in one shot lucky me it worked.

Looking forward to seeing what you have lined up for us next month.


----------



## marjrc

Debbie, I forgot to say just how much I like those shots of Sam! What a guy! lol He reminds me a lot of Melissa's Stogie, debonair, sexy and a real charmer. 

I'll try and post August's challenge sometime later tomorrow.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Ok Not much here but at least I got in with a day to spare! 

One from the lake and the others are bath day yesterday. You can see they are less than amused.


----------



## Jane

Melissa,

Hey, I like filet mignon too! I'm coming over! 

Is that really Stogie in those photos? He looks totally different (colorwise) when he's wet! Wowee!


----------



## Laurief

The pictures of Goldie with those dirty feet is hilarious! Her feet look like they are 3x their normal size.


----------



## Missy

first off let me say that I will post water photos for July in August. (I know this getting to be habit) We are on vacation at a rental and It is an old computer....But my boys had their vrigin water experience today--- Cash just ran right into the lake and started swimming ( I have always thought he had a bit of retriever in him) Jassy was his usual cautious self and just went in up to his ankles. but he really looked like he wanted to follow Cash- so maybe tomorrow. Tomorrow we are renting a boat- got cute little life jackets for the boys so I am sure to get some adorable pics. the rental is a bit of a challenge for both us and the boys. there is a spiral staircase to the living room which they can't climb and the real killer is the ladder to the amazing looking bedroom-- but since the boys sleep with us in their crates it was a hassle getting them up there and also carrying the boys up to bed. Oh did I mention that the human bathroom is down the ladder. It's also in the woods and has been hot and humid so although there is a masquito magnet we are not spending a great deal of time outside at the house. But the lake is great and the boys have adjusted after going a bit crazy yesterday. Jassy of course is a little out of sorts- my sensitive boy. Cash is like- "hey look-- new digs"

SO I promise pictures next week -- I also have a little shredders photo to post (Cash of course)


----------



## Julie

:cheer2:Melissa:cheer2:
I'm glad you posted your pix of Goldie and Stogie!After seeing your others.....wow.....:faint:
They are just super!Goldie's feet are just too funny!She needs Gucci Galoshes!ound:

Glad you are having a good time on your vacation Missy!We will look forward to your pix no matter when you post them!Enjoy your time away.......eace:


----------



## dboudreau

Leeann, I love your new Avatar and Sign. pictures.

Thanks Marj, Sam is a very willing subject. Looking forward to the next Challenge.

Great work everyone.


----------



## Beamer

Ok, I had to post this photo here... first time we have ever put clothes on Beamer... I know it has nothing to do with water... loleace:


----------



## Julie

Oh Ryan.....what a kick!LOL
He looks so thrilled..................
We have a "funny thread for pix" too.You could have put it there too.He is cute....he is really filling out nicely!:becky:


----------



## Laurief

Ryan - what a hoot!! Beamer looks like my kids did when you dressed them up for special occasions! What a sweet face!
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, that's cute. Beamer doesn't look too thrilled though.


----------



## Julie

Ryan,:canada:
Love your new avatar with Beamer.:thumb:I love the way the light is shining in on him.Is he getting a creme color on his ears?I thought I noticed it in his dress up pix.:bounce:


----------



## juliav

Ryan,

I am not sure if Beamer is crazy about his new outfit.


----------



## Julie

:decision: I wonder what Marj will decide on the August challenge :decision:


----------



## dboudreau

Hmmmmm I wonder how long we will have to wait to find out Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Laurief

I thought she said she was going to post it last night!! hmmmm what could Marj be up to??:spy:


----------



## Leeann

Come on Marj, can we just get a little hint??


----------



## JimMontana

I've been too busy and gone part of month to get on the Forum much,  , but I'm making the July deadline here, for all you still checking out this thread for us stragglers. Theme of water. Click on photo to enlarge.

First 2 photos, Minka on shore of Lake McDonald in Glacier Nat'l Park. That 2nd photo, she's actually got her butt in the water. My wife at right of pic, examining the wet gleaming polished-smooth shoreline stones.

Then a photo at our creek in our back yard with my wife. You probably can't see my wife's expression very well... gritting her teeth, chasing the dog, as Minka is playing the game, "haha catch me if you can!". :biggrin1: 

Then 2 bath-time Tully photos. Action shot with tongue out. And then, expression in his eyes as he's looking up at the 2nd bottle, the conditioner, (that blur on the right), saying "Oh NO, ya mean I have to get MORE goop??!!"

Thanks for all the great photos everyone!
Love any comments,
Jim


----------



## Jan D

Is a winner picked for each months challange? Because I have to vote for Winston's pictures in the water...they are some of the cutest pics I've ever seen:bounce:

He is adorable!!!!

Although all the pictures are the best!!


----------



## dboudreau

Beautiful photo's Jim.


----------



## mintchip

Great pictures Jim!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Great photos Jim! Makes me wish I were there!


----------



## irnfit

Hi, Jim
Great pictures of Minka and Tully. Shelby does that tongue thing when I wash her face. She tries to lick all the water. Too funny!


----------



## Julie

I'm so glad you made it in Jim!:whoo:
We enjoy your beautiful photos!Gotta love your scenery....just gorgeous!Minka and Tully look cute as always....and tell your wife...I recognise that "game"ound::frusty:ound:


----------



## Havtahava

Jim, those outdoor photos with Minka and your wife are heavenly!


----------



## Lina

So I know this is really silly and it doesn't look good at all, but Julie did :boink: me, and I figured I should post *something*.


----------



## mintchip

Oliver's favorite WET Lawns on a walk 
Sally


----------



## mintchip

Wet lawn part 2


----------



## JimMontana

Thanks everybody!
Sally, O looks very happy. And I loved those photos on the beach.


----------



## Julie

Whoo-hoo Lina!:whoo::whoo:
How's that for dedication!!!Just got your puppy too!:hug:Love you girl!

Oliver is such a happy go lucky guy......even in the wet grass!Enjoyed your pictures Sally!

Thanks everyone for posting and commenting on the challenge.....that's what makes this so much fun!!!:yo:


----------



## marjrc

Lina, very creative!! LOL

Jim, nice to see your name pop up in the posts again. Hope you had a great vacation. Love the pics of your boys! 

Sally, Oliver is such a sweetie! 

Oh dear, poor, poor Stogie! It's true that he doesn't look very much like his dry self. Funny!

O.k., o.k...... I'll be posting a new challenge soon. I promise!


----------



## Melissa Miller

You know... Poor Stogie... he looks so big. And yall saw the other pics w/ Goldie and she looks tiny. ITS ALL HAIR! He is all hair. 

Goldie weighs MORE than Stogie. She is a TANK.


----------



## marjrc

That's too funny, Melissa! lol You wouldn't think that, looking at them!


----------



## Jane

Melissa,

How much do Goldie and Stogie weigh? The hair can really be deceptive!


----------



## clubbabalu

*Some Last Minute Water Shots*

Hi All,

I'm new around here and totally late to this thread, 40 pages, wow! I'll probably never get a chance to read all these posts, but I thought I'd upload some water shots I've taken at the beach before the theme changes.

From left to right the titles are: "Desi Shaking It Up," "Baba Shaking It Up," "Abby The Pup Stalking," "Look At Me, I'm Almost Grown Up," & "Here They Come, Walkin' Down The Beach."

Baba and Desi are mine and Abby is one of the Havs in our Bay Area Hav group. She IS almost all grown up now!

Here goes...hope I don't mess this up.

Woof, Patti


----------



## clubbabalu

Marj, I just figured out what MHS stands for. Very cute. I definitely suffer from something similar. )


----------



## Julie

Welcome Patti:wave: to the forum!I'm thrilled you posted pix for the challenge!Desi ,Abby and Baba all look like they had a great time in the water!Love those beach shots!!:becky:


----------



## marjrc

Welcome, Patti! What beautiful pictures you have of the dogs!!

I immediately thought of the song when I saw your title for one of them, ""Here They Come, Walkin' Down The Beach." ......









There she was just a-walkin' down the street
singin' do-wah diddy-diddy down diddy-do
snappin' her fingers and shufflin' her feet
singin' do-wah diddy-diddy down diddy-do

She looked good, LOOKED GOOD
she looked fine, LOOKED FINE
she looked good, she looked fine
and I nearly lost my mind​









Yup, they look good AND they look fine!









Ah yes, "MHS" ...... well, that kind of snowballed once a couple of us started using it here. LOL


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks Marj, I'll be singing that song all day today now.

Welcome Patti, great photos right under the wire. Perfect ending to a great challenge. Now on to the next.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Hey Marj.....there you go dating yourself like I do all the time! I love that song!:whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Patti- Great photos of Baba and Desi at the beach!!


----------



## Missy

Welcome Patti, great photos of baba and Desi at the beach.


----------



## marjrc

dboudreau said:


> Thanks Marj, I'll be singing that song all day today now.


So????? Still singing, Debbie?? LOL

I still have it in my head! ACK !!!!!!! :brick:


----------



## dboudreau

marjrc said:


> So????? Still singing, Debbie?? LOL
> 
> I still have it in my head! ACK !!!!!!! :brick:




It is still going around
[img]http://bestsmileys.com/silly/7.gif
and around


----------



## Suuske747

Ok, better late than never right?
Here's my July challenge...took me all month hahahaha


----------



## marjrc

Hey Sierra! Nice to see you all wet and having a blast! 

Great collages, Suzanne!


----------



## Julie

CUTE!Love your collage of Sierra!:whoo: You go girl!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

I always enjoy your Sierra collages! So inventive! A month seems quick to me...it would take me FOREVER!!:jaw:


----------



## Missy

It's August 4th - but these were taken on the 31st. We just got back from Maine and we all had great time--- but are happy to be home-- the boys looked the happiest but they learned to swim this week. Cash loved the water--- Jasper, well, Jassy was Jassy. There will be more in August photo challenge as well--- but here are a few.


----------



## Missy

*and here are the photos*

Cuban Water Dogs


----------



## Julie

Great pix Missy!I'm glad you posted them in July and Aug.They fit either way!Looks like they had a great time!eace:


----------



## Jane

Great collage of Sierra!

And Missy - those are great photos of your boys swimming! I guess I'm the only person who hasn't taken my Havs swimming....I'm afraid of the aftermath....matting....sand.....ugh...


----------



## mintchip

Jane said:


> Great collage of Sierra!
> 
> And Missy - those are great photos of your boys swimming! I guess I'm the only person who hasn't taken my Havs swimming....*I'm afraid of the aftermath....matting....sand.....ugh...*


*
*
I was that way at first but Oliver loves his Saturday beach walk (with other havs as well)and I'm amazed. It isn't as bad as I expected.You should come join us.


----------



## dboudreau

Jane said:


> Great collage of Sierra!
> 
> And Missy - those are great photos of your boys swimming! I guess I'm the only person who hasn't taken my Havs swimming....I'm afraid of the aftermath....matting....sand.....ugh...


I'm with you there. I can't imagine the mess Sam's coat would be in if he went swimming. Wet grass is bad enough. :nono:

Great pictures Missy, better late than never. Looks like fun.


----------



## TnTWalter

*Loved all the July photos...*

Everyone's dogs are ADORABLE. Great pics too!

Trisheace:


----------



## marjrc

*"Cuban Water Dogs"*

Now, now, Missy! Are you trying to start a new breed on us, now?? Hunh??!

O.k........... phew! I got scared there for a minute. 

GREAT shots of the boys swimming. I saw them in the Aug. challenge and thought "how perfect for July's too!"


----------

